# Red Hook, Brookyn photos



## editor (Aug 5, 2009)

Some photos from my trip last year. 






















http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/red-hook-brooklyn-photos.html


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 5, 2009)

I like that fourth one.


----------



## D (Aug 5, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I like that fourth one.



Me too!

I took my driver's license road test in Red Hook.  I think it's possible that that was the last time I was there.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2014)

Some more photos from my last visit. The place was hit hard by Hurricane Sandy. 































More; http://www.urban75.org/blog/red-hook-brooklyn-street-scenes-graffiti-and-dock-views/


----------



## sim667 (Apr 30, 2014)

I believe the stencil in the first image is a Mr Brainwash one, as featured in the "exit through the gift shop" film by Banksy.

Whether the whole Mr Brainwash thing is true or not, I've no idea.

Nice pics..... I'm doing my japan ones at the moment.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2014)

It was sad going back to Red Hook to see that things, if anything, had got worse. The hurricane hit the place hard. 





http://nation.time.com/2012/11/01/r...undid-an-up-and-coming-new-york-neighborhood/


----------



## Powell (Feb 8, 2015)

I was in Red Hook in 2013 and made these 2 short videos on two buildings in the area that really struck me: the Red Hook grain elevator and the Bat Cave on the banks of the Gowanus: https://fleshandstoneblog.wordpress.com/2015/01/28/red-hook/ 
https://fleshandstoneblog.wordpress.com/2015/01/28/gowanus/


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2015)

Ooh, I'll take a look. 

You can embed them directly here, by the way:


----------



## Powell (Feb 8, 2015)

Aaaah Thank you, thats much better!


----------

